# barre de menu et fenetre transparente



## Majestic7 (14 Décembre 2010)

Salut à toutes et à tous,

je voulais savoir si il était possible apparemment oui et surtout comment faire pour rendre la barre de menu et les fenetre, en tout l'habillage transparent?

après des recherches je suis tombé sur crystal clear mais en dézipant et en installant le truc, après redémarrage, rien n'a changé, du coup j'ai installé ce truc pour rien 

Merci pour vos réponses

A+


----------



## wath68 (15 Décembre 2010)

Tu aurais dû poster dans Customisation  Ce fil va surement être déplacé, pas la peine de re-poster.

Pour la barre des menus transparentes, regardes ici : http://forums.macg.co/5302822-post9418.html
Et jètes un coup d'oeil à la signature de Phil1982 en passant.


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2010)

Bon, je déplace, donc.


----------

